# Just ordered a GOSM big block



## JohnnyReb (Jun 3, 2006)

WooT

ordered a GOSM BIG BLOCK from Amazon with free shipping for $189

i have the 36" smaller version but the big block is so much better  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

Okay, I'll bite....whats a GOSM BIG BLOCK?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 3, 2006)

Great Outdoor Smoky Mountain. http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product. ... id=3342508


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 3, 2006)

It's a gas powered smoker...


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

How big is the BIG ONE?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> How big is the BIG ONE?


Bigger!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 3, 2006)

woot woot!


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bigger than what? :-k


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

The smaller one, you silly man


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jun 3, 2006)

the one at amazon is the original big block

the one at wal-mart is junk, its not as tall or wide


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000EE ... e&n=286168


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> The smaller one, you silly man


Oh... Well that makes sense. :bump:


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> the one at amazon is the original big block
> 
> the one at wal-mart is junk, its not as tall or wide
> 
> ...


It's junk because it's smaller? #-o


----------



## JohnnyReb (Jun 3, 2006)

[-X  [-X  [-X  [-X


----------

